# Billing multi Bronchoscopy



## Dawn (May 21, 2010)

I am new to Pulmonary and have a question about billing for multi Bronc's. We have a patient that we did 3 different Bronc and and we billed 31623, 31625, 31629 and Mcare (WPS) only paid on 31629.  From what I understand these have been paid on in the past. Does anybody know where I can go to find research on this or have any answers. If you need you and call me @ 816-389-6130. Thanks Dawn


----------

